
No, you probably shouldn't follow Kelly Clarkson's 'Lectin-Free' diet - classichasclass
https://www.livescience.com/62914-what-are-lectins-plant-paradox.html
======
damm
She won't live much longer if she continues ... if you don't step off
synthroid correctly it can leave you with a lack of adrenaline which can be
fatal.

Edit: mix in sleep apnea or something else in combination..

